# Anyone with GRRA?



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a couple in NW Florida that have been looking for a young male golden. They were actually the couple who rescued the first dog taken in by ECGRR (Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue) way back when. Their dog died this past spring and they are ready to adopt again. Unfortunately, we don't have any young males at the moment. They have found one at GRRA. They have called but haven't heard anything.

Can I get into contact with someone who cane personally help this couple out? They are willing to drive to Atlanta to meet the dog.

Thanks for any help/advice you can give me.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Have you contacted Judi at GREAT in Jacksonville???
Right now she does not have a young male on their website...then again she might have one that was just put into foster
http://www.greatrescue.org

Mid Florida in Orlando has a cutie...his name is Bambino
http://www.grrmf.org

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think there is a member jealous1 that does some rescue with GRRA. Or one of the other rescues in Atlanta. Good luck!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi! I work some with Adopt-a-Golden out of Atlanta--mostly with transport right now since DH and I became failed foster parents (LOL). If you go to their website, they have several goldens as well as some GPs--they even have some GR/GP mixes that have just been posted. This site lists their available goldens: www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/orphans.aspGolden. I know there was someone on here who lived in Florida and adopted from this rescue (Captain Morgan). I don't know if they post anymore.

I have only been associated with Adopt-a-Golden for several months but have to say they are a great organization and are all about the dogs. Good luck with your search for your friends!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their help. I'm sure my friends will find their furry member of the family soon! Lukcy dog...he will be sooooo spoiled!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a volunteer with GRRA. If you can get me their info I'll send it over to the adoption crew.

edit: I've been getting my email box slammed lately because of alot of adoptions. I can't promise I'll be of any major assiatnce but telling them they're really excited and ready to get the ball rolling. But heres an issue that may arise, GRRA doesn't like to adopt to out of state families. So its a toss up. It's really best to look at rescues inside your state to rescue from or find one that doesn't mind out of state rescues.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't do rescue work but, I live in NWFL. I saw one on Craigs list... http://pensacola.craigslist.org/pet/932422419.html

Might be worth them checking him out. HTH.


----------

